# Watermill, Ashford-in-the-Water, Derbyshire, June 2015



## HughieD (Jun 13, 2015)

This was a nice leisurely explore with non-member GazzaM one sunny June afternoon. Not too much in the way of history plus the mills are all sealed up so no internals but plenty externally to merit a report. Here’s what a bit of research on the place turned up.

The small mill complex is tucked away by the River Wye just outside of Ashford-in-the-Water, set back from the A6 towards Buxton. The mills were powered by the twin iron water wheels which are still visible as they slowly rust away. The mills were constructed circa 1870 and underwent some restoration in 1979 by the Arkwright Society who have appeared to do little with the mills since then.

There is conflicting information about the use of the watermills. Some accounts state it was owned by the Frost family and was used to make bobbins from the local ash woods for the cotton mills at places like Litton and Cressbrook. Others make reference to the mill being used to crush bones for the use in fertilizers. The smaller waterwheel was used to supply the local village with water.

Here are the pictures:

The mills are hidden away in the undergrowth:


img9759 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The building that houses the third smaller waterwheel and head race for the other mill:


img9785 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The buildings are boarded-up but in good nick:


img9760 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9782 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9768 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The iron waterwheels have faired less well:


img9783 by HughieDW, on Flickr 


img9766 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9767 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9763 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9770 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This is the third smaller waterwheel by the side of the River Wye itself:


img9773 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9774 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img9781 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## krela (Jun 13, 2015)

I like that a lot, thanks!


----------



## HughieD (Jun 13, 2015)

krela said:


> I like that a lot, thanks!



Cheers mate...


----------



## jayb3e (Jun 14, 2015)

Walked pass that many a time..never seen inside


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 15, 2015)

I don't think many modern buildings would stand the test of time like that! 
Brilliant, thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 15, 2015)

That looked like a very enjoyable explore,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rubex (Jun 16, 2015)

I love the pictures of the iron waterwheel!


----------



## smiler (Jun 16, 2015)

Nicely Done Hughie, Most Enjoyable, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Jun 16, 2015)

Cheers folks. Yup. Very relaxed explore. The waterwheels were fantastic....three in all, in various states of disrepair.


----------

